

The story of the US told in 141 maps - poezn
http://michaelporath.com/projects/manifest-destiny

======
Jd
An interesting idea, but probably could have been done better with an order
magnitude less of maps with nice effects between (i.e. a horizontal side
scroll with fade effects, rather than having to click on each little map
tile).

Generally speaking, for a good infographic the picture should tell the story
rather than you having to read explanatory text.

~~~
poezn
Thanks for the feedback. I generally concur that there has to be a story for a
visualization to be successful. The goal with this project was different for
once. All data comes verbatim from one Wikipedia page. The goal was to explore
how rich Wikipedia content can be presented more interactively and visually
appealing.

As to the interaction you suggested: you can click yourself from map to map
using the navigation at the bottom instead of having to go back to the tiles.

